# Aires campingcar en France...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

under this link you can find a lot of parking places and "aires " for mh. in France:

http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm

This listing is issued from one of my french friends " Alain Guillard " a well known name in the motorhome scenery in France..

Thank you Alain and Suzy 

for info

duc


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking*

Thanks duc, a very usefull and interesting site, will add it to my favourites

Brisey


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you are interested in continental websites you will find a list which includes the one duc recommended already on the site here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html

They can give many hours of pleasure, don't they say 'it's better to travel then to arrive'.


----------

